# Fishing anyone?



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

https://nypost.com/2018/01/17/fisherman-sues-after-dramatic-boat-crash-caught-on-video/


----------



## amwbox (Aug 22, 2015)

_"Larsen has denied using his cellphone while driving the motorboat, claiming that allegations to the contrary were "fake news," according to the Oregonian. He has pleaded not guilty as his criminal case unfolds."_

Yeah, that sounds like the sort of thing such a moron as this would say.

I remember this on the news months ago...hope the lawsuits go well.

At least the clown wasn't in the head while his boat goes barrelling along...like this guy:


----------

